# Donnie Nelson on the coaching search



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Donnie Nelson was just on with the Musers on the Ticket and had a couple things to say about the coaching hunt.
> 
> No one from the current staff.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Sounds good to me.


Amen!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> No one on the current roster is untouchable, as far as trades go.


Wow.... nice shake up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

D'antoni


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow I can't believe he was willing to say Dirk isn't untouchable.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

HB said:


> D'antoni


Isn't his playoff record similar to that of Avery's?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Wow I can't believe he was willing to say Dirk isn't untouchable.


After David West walked up and touched him in the face it showed that, yes... he's very touchable. He won't even man up and slap your hand out of his face. 

Only time he pushes someone is if they are half his size... dude is another word for a feline and he plays like it too. Can't rule out trading the common denominator in our playoff failures.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Isn't his playoff record similar to that of Avery's?


There are no better coaches available


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

D'Antoni would be an awful choice. Our defense would devolve.

More info: 



> Sources say Rick Carlisle will be the first interviewee, possibly as soon as Thursday, with Jeff Van Gundy also on the Mavs' list if Van Gundy shows interest in coaching next season.
> 
> Flip Saunders? Mike D'Antoni? Maybe even Eddie Jordan? Each of those guys, too, would likely be summoned for an interview if cut loose from their current teams.


per ESPN. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=MavsCoach-080501

I'd like to see Eddie Jordan if he brought his full staff over. He and Kidd are familiar with each other, plus he runs a great system for Dirk.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> After David West walked up and touched him in the face it showed that, yes... he's very touchable. He won't even man up and slap your hand out of his face.
> 
> Only time he pushes someone is if they are half his size... dude is another word for a feline and he plays like it too. Can't rule out trading the common denominator in our playoff failures.


You know what happens when he touches West, right ? Would you rather see him acting like on the Kirilenko foul again ?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk shouldn't have had to do anything. He could've took his hands off his face, but we're supposed to have an enforcer to punch West in the face. 

Paging Erick Dampier....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> You know what happens when he touches West, right ? Would you rather see him acting like on the Kirilenko foul again ?


No but you at least knock his hand off your face. Stand up for yourself and not only when its someone smaller than you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That is something that has always been missing, when someone of our players gets knocked to the ground, touched or attacked in whatever way you never see his teammates defending him. I never understood it, but it's certainly worrisome.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Didn't we have Danny Fortson at one point? He's not 40 yet is he?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

That would be one way we could keep opposing teams out of the paint. Have Ol' Danny Fortson murdering anyone near the basket.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Where the hell is he...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jail?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Knowing him I don't even know if you're fully joking. lol


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Knowing him I don't even know if you're fully joking. lol


LOL exactly.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Sounds good to me.


not all of it sounds that great imo


No one from the current staff. - Del Harris mightve been an ok pick, but this is a wash. Ill wait till they announce the new coach. 

No college coach without NBA experience. -good

Someone that plays a more up-tempo game, but is not looking to score 140 points a game. - This is the one I have a problem with. Yes up tempo is exciting, but scoring shouldnt be a focal point of the hunt. We REALLY need a coach that will instill a real defense. And in the playoffs the games slow down. Havent the past 5 seasons taught them that up tempo doesnt win championships? Ball movement, defense, get it here asap

No one on the current roster is untouchable, as far as trades go. - another wash, imo dirk and bass are the only pieces untouchable, but we shall see what happens.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

HB said:


> D'antoni


why in the heck would ANY mavs fan want him lol. 

1. his style doesnt win ships
2. avery outcoached him badly in the playoffs, why step down to a coach who has proven he cant get it done and will doom us to more up tempo, regular season wins..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> not all of it sounds that great imo
> 
> 
> No one from the current staff. - Del Harris mightve been an ok pick, but this is a wash. Ill wait till they announce the new coach.
> ...


I don't think Del Harris wants to be a head coach again, he seems to like the position of an assistant and he will probably become one again now that Avery is gone.

Defense does matter more than offense, I agree. However the Lakers also played one of the fastest paces this year and look where they are now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> why in the heck would ANY mavs fan want him lol.
> 
> 1. his style doesnt win ships
> 2. avery outcoached him badly in the playoffs, why step down to a coach who has proven he cant get it done and will doom us to more up tempo, regular season wins..


This is not fair do D'Antoni because the Suns beat us in 05 and one year later they didn't have Amare. I don't think being outcoached is the right term in that context, the talent disparity was just too great to overcome it for the other team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think Del Harris wants to be a head coach again, he seems to like the position of an assistant and he will probably become one again now that Avery is gone.
> 
> Defense does matter more than offense, I agree. However the Lakers also played one of the fastest paces this year and look where they are now.


they also have a great lineup, kobe and phil jackson. if they dont make the finals ill be amazed


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> This is not fair do D'Antoni because the Suns beat us in 05 and one year later they didn't have Amare. I don't think being outcoached is the right term in that context, the talent disparity was just too great to overcome it for the other team.


ok, that aside, havent the suns had plenty of chances to succeed though? if our goal is a championship, we have to go through the spurs prolly. and dantoni has proven he cant outcoach pop. plus his style still doesnt = ship.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the Carlisle pick. He's a well-rounded coach that could install a good defense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I like the Carlisle pick. He's a well-rounded coach that could install a good defense.


I don't like it at all, he is basically a more experienced version of Avery.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His offense sucks


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Carlisle seems more mild mannered than Avery. But maybe I'm just being stereotypical :laugh:

There are whispers something could happen with Eddie Jordan, I'd like to see him here.


----------

